# Blue Mophead Hydrangea Baby bushes in soil!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have only four of this variety and they are $4.00 each, they require a medium mailer for $12 shipping so best option is to buy all four.

This is a picture of a mature bloom....










Here is a baby Blue Mophead Hydrangea....










I accept paypal, concealed cash or post office money orders only..no banks on the island.  You can post on this page, pm me or email me at [email protected]

I will be starting more to root which will be available in the coming weeks, most often they can be sent in small mailers when I have them ready!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

How large do these get? Are both varieties advertised shade lovers?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My Blue Mophead bush is a Grandma, very old and she thrives in filtered sun and shade on the side of my home with trees on the other side of her. The Purple Lacecap is in full sun and thriving. There is another Blue Mophead big old bush and that one is in full sun at my neighbors home, looks as nice as mine! Once you establish these, I have found them very easy to care for!

The bush I have is around 8 feet and I keep her trimmed down to that. Most of them will grow to at least 6 feet of this variety, they love to be cut, blooming for months. This one is over 30 years old.

Both varieties were in the shade since Fall in small pots! I moved them out in the sun recently when they started to leaf up.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are available and I have more that showed their roots which are $3.50 each and will fit in the small flat rate mailers..... 

Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have 12 more ready at $3 each, I can fit four this size in a small flat rate mailer.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, here I am again. Got several last year, I do have ONE left! yay! 
How many do you have? Have any of the bigger ones? I need all the help I can get. 
I would love to have several hydrangea.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> Well, here I am again. Got several last year, I do have ONE left! yay!
> How many do you have? Have any of the bigger ones? I need all the help I can get.
> I would love to have several hydrangea.


Hey Mama J I will pm you!


----------

